# 53 Modifier



## nyyankees (Oct 6, 2010)

We received a denial from Medicare S. Dakota because we added a 53 modifier to the Anesthesia code. Never knew this was the case. Has anyone had this problem before? If so what did you do to get the claim paid? Thanks..


----------



## gost (Oct 6, 2010)

Our local carrier does not want the 53 modifier.  They say they can tell the service was discontinued by the anesthesia time.  I question the accuracy of that statement but if we want to get paid, we don't use it.  We do use the V64.x dx codes though.


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks..


----------

